# Designation matters during ACS Assessment?



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Senior members and expats

I have a doubt with my designations during skills assessment. I have applied for ACS last month as Software Engineer but still with assessor. Don't know whether they will consider or not. My designations are as follows during 6.5 years of my experience

Company-1
Associate Software Engineer
Company-2
Associate Software Engineer - Quality Assurance
Engineer - QA
Company-3
Associate - QA
Senior Associate
Senior Engineer - Product Support
Company-4
Senior Consultant

I have the referral letter for Comp-1 and Comp-2 thru colleagues but for Company-3 and Company-4 I have referral letter directly from company. All the letters have the roles and responsibilities in sync with the job description of Software Engineer as specified by ACS as mentioned below. My roles and responsibilities 95% similar which is in referral letters


researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs
identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical
specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design
activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades

My Question is whether they will consider my experience which has designations as QA. Though the designation was QA, I have worked as developer and little bit automation engineer. It was worrying me alot whether they will consider it or not

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Based on my experience designation does matter but the duties performed is more important than the designation. The reason I am saying this is they want a letter from the company or a statutory declaration & recommendation letter clearly stating what one does. They want a descriptive explanation on duties. Designation does not give out much details. But the designation and duties performed should not be contradicting each other.

For e.g. Designation - Software Engineer but duties performed are all for testing.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

BTW which ANZSCO code did you select while applying?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Referral letter*

Hi Sruti,

Thanks for your reply. Actually I have the statutory declaration as Referral letter from colleague for company-1 and superior for company-2 on 10 rupee stamp paper and notary attested by lawyer. Everything got notorised. Infact I have worked on almost all the phases of SDLC like development, testing, support, consulting clients, requirements gathering (Agile process). So do you think still it will be a problem

Thanks
Rams


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

atsurti said:


> BTW which ANZSCO code did you select while applying?


Its Software Engineer 261313 (not sure about this number)


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ramoz said:


> Hi Sruti,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Actually I have the statutory declaration as Referral letter from colleague for company-1 and superior for company-2 on 10 rupee stamp paper and notary attested by lawyer. Everything got notorised. Infact I have worked on almost all the phases of SDLC like development, testing, support, consulting clients, requirements gathering (Agile process). So do you think still it will be a problem
> 
> ...


You can find a blank statutory declaration in pdf and word here - http://www.ag.gov.au/www/agd/agd.nsf/Page/Statutory_declaration

Was your submission similar to this? 

If you have given all duties performed on those letters along with the offer letter salary slips etc then you should sail through. Best of luck


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Submitted referral letter*

I have submitted the only referral letter which specifies detailed roles and responsibilities (2 papers long bullet list) and also technologies used during my stay with the company. I haven't submitted the statutory declaration as it is required when there is no referral letter from colleague or from the company. Let me know if you have any thoughts on the same....

-Rams


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*ACS Positive*

I have cleared ACS with Software Engineer though my designations are different. They have given me 6.2 Years experience. Thank you for sharing your views

Thanks
Rams


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ramoz said:


> I have cleared ACS with Software Engineer though my designations are different. They have given me 6.2 Years experience. Thank you for sharing your views
> 
> Thanks
> Rams


Lovely  

Apply for the main visa soon... Best of luck


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ramoz said:


> I have cleared ACS with Software Engineer though my designations are different. They have given me 6.2 Years experience. Thank you for sharing your views
> 
> Thanks
> Rams


Congrats Ramoz


----------



## rupunzel (Aug 15, 2012)

*Hi*

I am in same situation.
Can you please forward the roles and responsibility with which you applied for ACS.
Thanks.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

ramoz said:


> I have cleared ACS with Software Engineer though my designations are different. They have given me 6.2 Years experience. Thank you for sharing your views
> 
> Thanks
> Rams


Hi Rams,

I just thought of checking if ACS gave any reason for missing out 0.3 years of your experience?

Please advise.

Regards,
VJ


----------

